# Roadster Roof Manual Operation



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Is there a way of disconnectiong the hydraulic rams and using the roof manually, its not gone wrong im just wondering if it does, i not got the roadster handbook just the coupe ( which seems a bit daft )


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

I have had a look in my manual but it does not mention anything regarding lowering the roof manually if the automatic method fails .

It does tell you how to open and close if you have a car with a manual roof fitted .

Basically the same as the auto method but rather than using the button use your hands at the roof front and pull over.

I guess this may work with an auto roof if an emergency but could not be sure or if any damage would be done.

Someone who has had the experience on this may post a reply later .


----------



## JimSavo (Dec 22, 2011)

lesstatt said:


> Is there a way of disconnectiong the hydraulic rams and using the roof manually, its not gone wrong im just wondering if it does, i not got the roadster handbook just the coupe ( which seems a bit daft )


My motor hood failed (new motor bought and ready to fit) but meanwhile I just popped the end of the rams off connecting the hood (simple ball joint). It can now be used manually with very little effort.

I also used a piece of foam pipe insulation on the rams because they do rattle when disconnected from the hood.

Just waiting for a break in the weather to fit the new motor.


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

I used to have a Z3 and you undid a thumb screw and then it became a manual one, very easy


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Why would you want to though mate if it's working ok :?


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

jamman said:


> Why would you want to though mate if it's working ok :?


I dont, i just dont want to be caught out somewhere without knowing what to do in the event


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I didn't realise any TTR's had a manual roof? I have semi opened mine in the past for access and it very slowly opened itself 

Charlie


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Charlie ,

I mentioned the manual method as it is in the glovebox manual but must admit I did not know a manual roof was ever used but as it is in the book I assume there must have been some available , probably a cheaper option when purchased new .

John


----------



## yans (Feb 3, 2012)

Have a look on eBay mate for a Roadster manual.... It's amazing what people sell these days, and worryingly what they don't pass on with the sale of their beloved TT!


----------

